
Elon Musk 'Most Deceptive CEO I've Ever Seen' - vincent_s
https://www.thestreet.com/story/13675583/1/tesla-tsla-ceo-musk-most-deceptive-ceo-i-ve-ever-seen-stanphyl-capital-s-spiegel-told-cnbc.html
======
TrevorJ
Twitter and Amazon don't make money either. Doesn't seem to be a problem
isolated to Tesla.

